# Land Of Lincoln Herf V



## seagarsmoker

I know it's 8 months away, but the Land Of Lincoln Herf website has been completely redone. You'll notice a new logo for the 5th anni celebration and also a new links page for cigar BB's & our sponsors. 
Click the link below, and as always, if you have any questions, contact Matt, Kerry or myself.

Land Of Lincoln Herf V website


----------



## IHT

i seriously want to get up there to meet you all, and see where i grew up again. it's been since the early 80s since i've been there.
nice site, i like the updates.

will hopefully get to go to the SoCal herf this year.


----------



## hollywood

just hearb about this from cookieboy. sounds great. checked out the pics from the link. looks like a whole lot of fun. i'll try to keep it on the schedule as we approach this fall.


----------



## hollywood

want to keep this thread up the ladder. who all will be attending?


----------



## Matt R

I'm seriously thinking of attending this year.


----------



## hollywood

Matt R said:


> I'm seriously thinking of attending this year.


Nice Matt. Be an honor to meet you! I've talked to some other local brothers who say they want to come. Just want to get as many of us together as we can. Not too often does this happen in an area that most Midwesterners can attend!


----------



## OpusEx

Matt R said:


> I'm seriously thinking of attending this year.


ROTFLMFAO


----------



## MoTheMan

OpusEx said:


> ROTFLMFAO


*ROFLMAO Too.*


----------



## icehog3

I am planning to go, and thought the web-site was great! Putting it on the calender now!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Six months from today, many of you will be arriving for the pre-herf at Kerrys!


----------



## Cigar Chic

Have room for one more? Have penciled it on my calender.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Cigar Chic said:


> Have room for one more? Have penciled it on my calender.


Sure do, and you won't feel left out as we have a few females who attend.


----------



## OpusEx

seagarsmoker said:


> Sure do, and you won't feel left out as we have a few females who attend.


 and some who spend all morning saturday getting all primped and propered! LMAO


----------



## Matt R

OpusEx said:


> and some who spend all morning saturday getting all primped and propered! LMAO


 Marc, what you do in your hotel room before the herf is your business.. not ours... :r


----------



## filly

:r You guys crack me UP!!! I needed that today too!


----------



## Matt R

Check your picture gallery comments for some more Thursday cheer.


----------



## seagarsmoker

filly said:


> :r You guys crack me UP!!! I needed that today too!


Uhmm, miss filly, when I read Marc's post, the first thing I thought of was you and my wife on Saturday morning getting your hair done, nails done, spa treatment, etc., etc., which turned into Saturday afternoon, etc., etc.,..... Oh yeah, someone else was with you gals, uhmm, the lady with the funny laugh.. uhm, whats her name....marcia... cigar queen...


----------



## seagarsmoker

The LOLH V website now includes links on the travel page for those who might be interested in the new Abraham Lincoln Presidential Library and Museum which is opening next week two blocks from the herf.


----------



## Matt R

seagarsmoker said:


> The LOLH V website now includes links on the travel page for those who might be interested in the new Abraham Lincoln Presidential Library and Museum which is opening next week two blocks from the herf.


 And... I put up a picture of my naked a$$... now we'll have all of you wanting to attned!!


----------



## rkt

My wife comes to LOLH every year but she just shops all day. I asked her if she wanted to go get her hair done with "the girls" and she said "No I have to fix my hair and do makeup everyday, I just wanna bum around." Now if the ladies knew a spa that did a good massage she would be up for that.

BTW Matt, naked a$$ does not intrigue me unless maybe we were at Deja Vu.


----------



## seagarsmoker

rkt said:


> My wife comes to LOLH every year but she just shops all day. I asked her if she wanted to go get her hair done with "the girls" and she said "No I have to fix my hair and do makeup everyday, I just wanna bum around." Now if the ladies knew a spa that did a good massage she would be up for that.
> 
> BTW Matt, naked a$$ does not intrigue me unless maybe we were at Deja Vu.


Send me a PM and I'll send you the addy & phone number (appts required) of a great spa here in town.


----------



## OpusEx

Matt R said:


> Marc, what you do in your hotel room before the herf is your business.. not ours... :r


 :r :fu


----------



## OpusEx

Matt R said:


> And... I put up a picture of my naked a$$... now we'll have all of you wanting to attned!!


If you WANT people to come, you chose the wrong a$$, you better talk to that lady in the pink bathing suit and see if she is willing to let you use a pic of hers! LMAO


----------



## jhhop

Have the dates all cleared. Can't wait!! I'll even kick in something extra for the Boys and Girls club if Matt Drops tro' for all of us!! In fact I thinks we could raise a whole lot of dough for the kiddies if we all kick in to make this happen........LOL

:al


----------



## seagarsmoker

jhhop said:


> Have the dates all cleared. Can't wait!! I'll even kick in something extra for the Boys and Girls club if Matt Drops tro' for all of us!! In fact I thinks we could raise a whole lot of dough for the kiddies if we all kick in to make this happen........LOL
> 
> :al


Glad your going to make it back to another LOLH!


----------



## MrsCigarLover

*I'm seriously thinking about attending this, just if I can find a cheap flight, hotel, and some people I know that will be there.

Will they be posting an updated list of who is attending??

L]*


----------



## seagarsmoker

MrsCigarLover said:


> *I'm seriously thinking about attending this, just if I can find a cheap flight, hotel, and some people I know that will be there.
> 
> Will they be posting an updated list of who is attending??
> 
> L]*


A couple of months before the herf, Matt R. will start collecting names of those who plan on attending. Not sure if he'll post the list or not. 
We'll have plenty of folks from CS attending. If memory serves me, Club Stogie usually has the biggest participation of any of the cigar BB's.


----------



## Matt R

As we draw closer to the date I will keep a running tally of who's in and chastise those who are not. :r 

So, to answer you question, yes, we'll be sure everyone knows who's going to at least attempt to be there and I will keep it updated. Keep an eye for air rates though, as it gets more expensive the closer to the date. Especially if you plan to fly direct into Springfield.


----------



## shaffej3

I will be there. This sounds like a great time. I can't wait


----------



## MrJerry

Is it getting to be that time of year again!?!

The LOLH is without a doubt the best run herf I've ever been to...this year will be my 4th time attending...can't wait to smoke with you Springfield nuts! :w


----------



## drill

MrJerry said:


> Is it getting to be that time of year again!?!
> 
> The LOLH is without a doubt the best run herf I've ever been to...this year will be my 4th time attending...can't wait to smoke with you Springfield nuts! :w


 you know jerry you can come down anytime you want 
you dont gotta wait for the herf 
i'll cook up a special batch of fish anytime you want bro
its only a few hour drive!

your welcome anytime 
and the side of the garage misses you as well!!!!  


k


----------



## MrJerry

drill said:


> you know jerry you can come down anytime you want
> you dont gotta wait for the herf
> i'll cook up a special batch of fish anytime you want bro
> its only a few hour drive!
> 
> your welcome anytime
> and the side of the garage misses you as well!!!!
> 
> 
> k


The fish last year was great...I musta downed a couple pounds all by myself! I miss the garage to, this year instead of pissing on it I thought I'd try and piss over it!!!

You boys sure know how to do it up right!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

MrJerry said:


> I miss the garage to, this year instead of pissing on it I thought I'd try and piss over it!!!
> 
> You boys sure know how to do it up right!!


 :r :r :r


----------



## drill

MrJerry said:


> The fish last year was great...I musta downed a couple pounds all by myself! I miss the garage to, this year instead of pissing on it I thought I'd try and piss over it!!!
> 
> You boys sure know how to do it up right!!


----------------------------------

this year instead of pissing on it I thought I'd try and piss over it!!!

now thats an idea perhaps a new contest is in order!!!!!

k


----------



## DonJefe

drill said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> this year instead of pissing on it I thought I'd try and piss over it!!!
> 
> now thats an idea perhaps a new contest is in order!!!!!
> 
> k


Hopefully there won't be any pictures!  u


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Hopefully there won't be any pictures!  u


That is one thing about our herf. If you think you got away with something, think again, as someone will have a pic of it!


----------



## Brandon

For this contest, I believe I will be standing behind EVERYONE else during the competition... and upwind as well!!!


----------



## drill

went over to jody's for awhile this eve and on the way home stopped by the california bar(coyote ugly night , hot patooties dancin on the bar wearin skimpy outfits) and had a couple beers.

got home and had to pee, well i figured what better time then now to start practicing !

well i came to the conclusion that pissin over the garage can be done
so i intend to get in alot of practice before the herf.

k


----------



## seagarsmoker

drill said:


> went over to jody's for awhile this eve and on the way home stopped by the california bar(coyote ugly night , hot patooties dancin on the bar wearin skimpy outfits) and had a couple beers.
> 
> got home and had to pee, well i figured what better time then now to start practicing !
> 
> well i came to the conclusion that pissin over the garage can be done
> so i intend to get in alot of practice before the herf.
> 
> k


I knew how the movie (last samurai) ended that we were watching. Guess I should have tagged along with you to the bar. 
:w


----------



## rkt

To get this contest going I don't think that bottle beer is going to be enough, you are going to need a keg and a beer bong. High volume in means high volume out. Also the high volume in makes you do stupid Sh#t that you normally wouldn't try. "Hey everybody, watch this!!!"

AND

Will there be two divisions, mens and womens? OR just one for all gorillas?
What if some of the contestants bring a "rifle" and some only bring a "pistol?"
Will those be divided?


----------



## IHT

trying to grease the skids with my "better-half"... i might be able to attend this one as well... we shall see (she's gotten everything she's wanted this year).


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs put a bundle of the horrid Cremosa Cubanas in the Auction box pass I'm hosting. I think these should be reserved for Flip Flop or used for the speed herf!!! u


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> trying to grease the skids with my "better-half"... i might be able to attend this one as well... we shall see (she's gotten everything she's wanted this year).


i can't make it now...
found out a few days back that we had a trip added to our schedule, and i won't get home until late the 7th... so, i can't make it. :c


----------



## drill

IHT said:


> i can't make it now...
> found out a few days back that we had a trip added to our schedule, and i won't get home until late the 7th... so, i can't make it. :c


 sorry to hear that greg !

you can allways send money and cigars and we can think about you !!!!
 
perhaps schedules will change its still a ways off 
k


----------



## seagarsmoker

We have an announcement to make about LOLH V that will be on the website after SoCal VI Mega Herf is over next weekend. It will be something new and a great addition to our event. 

Stay tuned for details around July 4...


----------



## Da Klugs

Just a bumb cause it's getting close. 

Us newbs don't have to wear funny hats and do initiation rituals do we?


----------



## Navydoc

Da Klugs said:


> Just a bumb cause it's getting close.
> 
> Us newbs don't have to wear funny hats and do initiation rituals do we?


I think wearing a cup on your face should qualify...have fun Dave. Wish I could be there.


----------



## OpusEx

Da Klugs said:


> Us newbs don't have to wear funny hats and do initiation rituals do we?


Well, you keep the coffee coming bitch and we'll see if you can be spared :r


----------



## Da Klugs

OpusEx said:


> Well, you keep the coffee coming bitch and we'll see if you can be spared :r


If there is a pecking order thing.. I guess we will all have our duties.. :r


----------



## DonJefe

OpusEx said:


> Well, you keep the coffee coming bitch and we'll see if you can be spared :r


 :r :r Klugsy the coffee bitch!!


----------



## Brandon

No hat to wear, but you do have to make sure the ground behind the garage stays dry....


----------



## Da Klugs

Brandon said:


> No hat to wear, but you do have to make sure the ground behind the garage stays dry....


In other words... you piss on me the whole night? :r


----------



## drill

Da Klugs said:


> Just a bumb cause it's getting close.
> 
> Us newbs don't have to wear funny hats and do initiation rituals do we?


------------------------------
yup
if you got a funny hat bring it wear it

k


----------



## Lilswtsmoke

Have a great herf!! Wish I could make it this year!! Making sure its on my calander for next year!!!! Happy smoking everyone!!!

jen
Lilswtsmoke


----------



## Da Klugs

Tickets booked. Staying at the Hilton. Hopefully its near the herf.


----------



## cookieboy364

Da Klugs said:


> Tickets booked. Staying at the Hilton. Hopefully its near the herf.


See you there Dave. We'll bee there early Friday, you going to the pre-herf friday night?

Jason


----------



## Da Klugs

cookieboy364 said:


> See you there Dave. We'll bee there early Friday, you going to the pre-herf friday night?
> 
> Jason


I have a lunch in Alton then driving over. Should be in Springfield by 3:30-4:00. Not sure what newbie duties are involved in attending the pre-herf.... coffee fetching and urine absorbtion have been mentioned so far.  Still checking on the funny hat. Looked at the CS calendar and lo and behold it's someones birthday on Friday.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Tickets booked. Staying at the Hilton. Hopefully its near the herf.


You'll be one and a half blocks from Andiamos (where the herf is held).


----------



## OpusEx

This time, two days from now, I'll be in the air on the way to LOLH!! Wooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## MoTheMan

OpusEx said:


> *This time, two days from now, I'll be in the air on the way to LOLH!! Wooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo! *


ME TOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## rkt

Friday morning I will hop in the car and drive on over.


----------



## cigartexan

Woohoo! Tomorrow I'm on a plane headed that way!!


----------



## icehog3

Hi...I'm looking for a little help here, I tried PMing Drill but he hasn't logged on since I did.

I have a large sampling of smokes that I am donating to the Charity Auction. I was going to send them to Jeff (DonJefe) today, but now there is some question as to whether or not he will be attending. (See : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14412 )

Is there any Springfield area CS member I could mail these to who could get them to the auction? I will really need to get these in the mail soon, so please PM me if you can help.

Regards, Tom (hog)


----------



## OpusEx

icehog3 said:


> Hi...I'm looking for a little help here, I tried PMing Drill but he hasn't logged on since I did.
> 
> I have a large sampling of smokes that I am donating to the Charity Auction. I was going to send them to Jeff (DonJefe) today, but now there is some question as to whether or not he will be attending. (See : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14412 )
> 
> Is there any Springfield area CS member I could mail these to who could get them to the auction? I will really need to get these in the mail soon, so please PM me if you can help.
> 
> Regards, Tom (hog)


contact Mattr or seagarsmoker


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Hi...I'm looking for a little help here, I tried PMing Drill but he hasn't logged on since I did.
> 
> I have a large sampling of smokes that I am donating to the Charity Auction. I was going to send them to Jeff (DonJefe) today, but now there is some question as to whether or not he will be attending. (See : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14412 )
> 
> Is there any Springfield area CS member I could mail these to who could get them to the auction? I will really need to get these in the mail soon, so please PM me if you can help.
> 
> Regards, Tom (hog)


PM sent


----------



## drill

WOOOHOOOO!
Back in town.
guess i'll kick off the celebration tonight.

zipcode got in last night and went down early today to the vineyard to do some fishing at last report he had caught plenty and 1 that was 4 1/2- 5 lb'er

k


----------



## Bruce5

Cigars packed and raring to go....


----------



## mr.c

Hmmm Looks like a good c.s turn out this year. Even with Daklugs going, it still should be a lot of fun! See ya'll in a few days

joe


----------



## Da Klugs

mr.c said:


> Hmmm Looks like a good c.s turn out this year. Even with Daklugs going, it still should be a lot of fun! See ya'll in a few days
> 
> joe


That hurts Joe. I may be new here but i have gained an appreciation for the elders and what they bring to Club Stogie.


----------



## mr.c

..just a poke in the ribs dave, maybe I should have thrown a seangar disclaimer in their lol 


Whats the weather shaping up like down there for this weekend??

Joe


----------



## Brandon

I think Friday is supposed to be around 60 high and upper 30's for the low.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Weather - we went from 90 to 60 overnight! At least the sky is clear and sunny. However, heavy allergy crud hit me yesterday, so back on the drugs for a while. 

I'll be seeing some of the early arrivals in three hours at Max's California Sports Bar for an adult beverage or two, and some great smokes!


----------



## Barrythevic

seagarsmoker said:


> Weather - we went from 90 to 60 overnight! At least the sky is clear and sunny. However, heavy allergy crud hit me yesterday, so back on the drugs for a while.
> 
> I'll be seeing some of the early arrivals in three hours at Max's California Sports Bar for an adult beverage or two, and some great smokes!


Got in yesterday, it was around 80 at 8 PM, had a great dinner with Kerry and checked out the new Lincoln Museum today. Today, the weather in the mid 60's. I was comfortable in a T shirt and shorts!

Waiting for Mo the Man to drive in from St. Louis and then off to start the festivities at the world famous California Club!  I have to fly 1500 miles from SoCal to hang in the mid west at a place that is trying to be home! At least some of the waitresses are cute!

Looking forward to seeing all the regulars and meeting alot of new faces!


----------



## cigarflip

Have fun everyone! One of these days I will make the trip and join you guys.


----------



## gorob23

This is one I will have to try and get to at least once in the Lifetime. Have a great time time boys


----------



## DonJefe

All packed and ready to go! See you guys tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## icehog3

Jeff, I sent the lottery donation to Jody, hopefully it arrives at his house tomorrow. Have a great time!!!


----------



## Ganz

Damn I wish I could have made it. Sigh.


----------



## Da Klugs

How much fun was that!!!!!

Props to the LOLH crew for putting on a great one.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Jeff, I sent the lottery donation to Jody, hopefully it arrives at his house tomorrow. Have a great time!!!


It did arrive Tom, THANKS!! What a fantastic herf, my wife even enjoyed it!!


----------



## Havanaaddict

Da Klugs said:


> How much fun was that!!!!!
> 
> Props to the LOLH crew for putting on a great one.


How did you like are little Puff Puff Pass sat night  :w


----------



## Da Klugs

Havanaaddict said:


> How did you like are little Puff Puff Pass sat night  :w


A near death experience. Some pretty fine cigars. What did you think of the 1933? Still can't place the flav.


----------



## MiamiE

we need some pics


----------



## mr.c

what a great time again! Special thanks to the lol crew for all the hard work that goes into this!


----------



## MrJerry

Now that was one hell of a herf! It was really great to see some of you guys again as well as tag up with some members that I haven't met before.

Damned acution got a bit out of controll at the end. How many cigar (singles) went for $150-200!?! I know one went for $305! You guys pulled out some wonderful cigars not only for the auction but to smoke and pass around.

Thanks to everyone who was able to attend and to Matt, Kerry and Jody for putting the whole thing together!!


----------



## Bruce

The Dunhill Estupendo that I donated actually went for $525 !!!

Jerry won it, then gave it to OpusEx, who then threw in another $200 bucks toward the cigar!


----------



## seagarsmoker

MrJerry said:


> Now that was one hell of a herf! It was really great to see some of you guys again as well as tag up with some members that I haven't met before.
> 
> Damned acution got a bit out of controll at the end. How many cigar (singles) went for $150-200!?! I know one went for $305! You guys pulled out some wonderful cigars not only for the auction but to smoke and pass around.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who was able to attend and to Matt, Kerry and Jody for putting the whole thing together!!


You are welcome bro and we want to thank you for providing coffee for us again this year.

Julianne really enjoyed you getting her a cup and told me in the future we are only buying coffee from you!

Considering I was feeling like crud most of the weekend (alergy time), I still managed to have a great time.


----------



## Da Klugs

Alcohol and auctions. A dangerous combination.


----------



## drill

Da Klugs said:


> Alcohol and auctions. A dangerous combination.


 Dave,
show them the goodies you took home not the ones you smoked!

Thanks for coming Was great getting to meet you finally

k


----------



## Da Klugs

drill said:


> Dave,
> show them the goodies you took home not the ones you smoked!
> 
> Thanks for coming Was great getting to meet you finally
> 
> k


You as well bro. Thanks for the great hospitality. You guys put on a first class herf. Matt R is a nice guy! Who knew?

Think Mr. C has recovered yet?


----------



## dayplanner

Damn sounds like a great time!! 

I hope to make the LOL herf next year...very nice smokes Dave!


----------



## rkt

Fantastic herf as usual. Thanks for all the work by the Springfield crew!!!

It was great putting faces with logins. 

Great herf, great people, great cigars, great coffee, great booze = great time!


----------



## Matt R

A big thanks to everyone who made the herf a huge success. That goes for all the great guys who donated to Jefe's box pass and didn't make it this year, too. Thanks and see you all again next year, if not before!


----------



## Barrythevic

Well I finally woke up today, trying to recover from all of the nicotine! Had a great time! Great to see all of the crew and a bunch of new faces.

Big thanks to the Springfield crew! They really know how to have a great time!

Hope to see most of you in SoCal.


----------



## SDmate

sounds like you blokes had a great time but...............

WE NEED MORE PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Havanaaddict

Bruce said:


> The Dunhill Estupendo that I donated actually went for $525 !!!
> 
> Jerry won it, then gave it to OpusEx, who then threw in another $200 bucks toward the cigar!


Bruce is the man  He went into his Magic case many times to give for the Kids and gave alot of us a chance to get cigars that we would only see in pic. Thank you Bruce  Thanks to the Springfield crew specialy Karry for opening up his home for all of us  Thanks matt for picking me up at the airport and bringing me some jackets so I woudn't frezze my ass off :r This was the first time I was able to make it out but I will not miss another one that is for sure


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Since I met so many guys at LOL the last 2 years, I thought I'd come over and sign up. As it's already been stated by everyone, many thanks to everyone who helped organize this. It's a great event, and I look forward to making my 3rd trip next year. See you guys soon!


----------



## cigartexan

OUTPHUKINSTANDING!!!!!!! I'm a vegetable right now, but I should recover. I can't say too much, I'm sick as a dog!!! 

I was defeated by the cigar :r a day I will remember forever, one for the record books. Those of you responsible for my crushing, you know who you are!! THANK YOU so very much. Puff, puff....pass was just way too much fun, by the end I was shot! Thanks to all who contributed to that one. I still can't believe we went out afterwards, that was crazy. Great to see everyone again, and to meet all the new folks I did.

I want to thank the Springfield crew for the best of the best, the bar has certainly been raised. Everyone involved did a wonderful job, for a great cause. A big thanks to Lynn and Kerry for opening up their home (and for getting us from the airport, even with my lighter in hand). Thank you all who donated, as I did manage bid on, and win a couple things...


----------



## Havanaaddict

cigartexan said:


> OUTPHUKINSTANDING!!!!!!! I'm a vegetable right now, but I should recover. I can't say too much, I'm sick as a dog!!!
> I was defeated by the cigar :r a day I will remember forever, one for the record books. Those of you responsible for my crushing, you know who you are!!


Hey Jack is it GO TIME :r 
Take of yourself bud  Can't wait till socal :w


----------



## Bruce5

Totally a blast. 
Had fun with everyone, especially Opus Ex, Cigartexan, Havanaadict, Bruce and Mo. Great cigars.... great puff, puff, pass.

Someone bring duct tape to next year's auction to shut my mouth.


----------



## MoTheMan

Bruce5 said:


> Someone bring duct tape to next year's auction to shut my mouth.


Bruce, you just go manic at auctions don't you.

From me, MoTheMan, a *BIG THANK YOU* from the bottom of my heart to all the LOL crew. What a great bunch of guys you are; most accomodating, most brotherly. I had a wonderful time herfin' and meeting with a lot of new (to me) and old BOTL's.
Looking forward to herfing with all of you again, and if possible, maybe sooner than SoCal VII.

P.S. Sad I missed the evening events of Saturday night, but between the knot in my stomach and the subsequent headache that followed (darn that BBQ I snacked on earlier) I was better off staying in.


----------



## Max_It

Da Klugs said:


> You as well bro. Thanks for the great hospitality. You guys put on a first class herf. Matt R is a nice guy! Who knew?
> 
> Think Mr. C has recovered yet?


 No. He's a wimp.

Thanks again Dave for leaving that bottle of scotch.


----------



## BMLawler

It was a great time once again..I cant wait till next year.


----------



## dayplanner

Thanks yet again Kerry, Jody and Matt (and their respective spouses)!!!!...It was (as usual) an excellent time!!!...It was great to see all the old faces and meeting new friends! The Socal crew are some of the best anywhere and kudos goes to those that went all out in opening their humis in the Dowah auction! 

Only 362 days to go until LOLH VI!

Keith


----------



## dayplanner

MoTheMan said:


> P.S. Sad I missed the evening events of Saturday night, but between the knot in my stomach and the subsequent headache that followed (darn that BBQ I snacked on earlier) I was better off staying in.


Mo, I was wondering where you went to?...Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## MoTheMan

rookie139 said:


> Mo, I was wondering where you went to?...Hope you're feeling better!


Much better, thanks for asking.
Was better enough to smoke a Taboada on the drive to St. Louis Airport on Sunday, then a little Aleve when I got home that night and I've been smiling ever since.


----------



## Brandon

I bet you were still feeling better than I was


----------



## MoTheMan

Brandon said:


> I bet you were still feeling better than I was


Yeah! You kinda had a slight shade of Green on Sunday morning. 

Still, I could still sense a smile underneath it all.  It was good seeing you again Brandon!


----------



## IHT

SDmate said:


> sounds like you blokes had a great time but...............
> 
> WE NEED MORE PICS!!!!!!!


more? how about ANY pics? i haven't seen a one yet.


----------



## Havanaaddict

IHT said:


> more? how about ANY pics? i haven't seen a one yet.


http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/Rhino/LOLHV
Hope you all can see these they are from Rhino


----------



## dayplanner

I still have to develop mine


----------



## Bruce5

IHT said:


> more? how about ANY pics? i haven't seen a one yet.


.
Greg,
I was having so much fun, I never bothered pulling my camera out. 
Besides, I already have a pic of you as my screensaver...
what other pics do I need!!!
:r

You better make the next herf!


----------



## MrJerry

Hard to take pictures though all the smoke.

Come on rookie, get to those pictures buddy!


----------



## fat_tire

Just curious - has anyone that won a Palio cutter at the herf received their's yet?


----------



## BMLawler

Nope , I won one and have heard nothing yet.. Maybe they will give us an update soon..


----------



## Brother of the Leaf

BMLawler said:


> Nope , I won one and have heard nothing yet.. Maybe they will give us an update soon..


We are happy to announce that we will begin production within the next week. The winners of cutters at the Socal and LOLH will receive the very first cutters produced. Thank you all for your support and patience.

Sincerely,
Brother of the Leaf


----------

